# Looking for some plans for an old toy



## dansnow (May 8, 2013)

Early last year I made this wooden pull toy. The two figures bob up and down as it's pulled. I think it was a pull out plan from a magazine, but I can't find the plans nor can I remember where I found them.

Any info would be appreciated, would liker to make another for my grandson.


----------



## Wholesaletoys (Apr 10, 2015)

Lovely wooden toy, like it.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry, I don't recall seeing it. It is a great looking toy!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

nice job


----------

